# F10 NBT: Updated android connectivity coding possible?



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wearenotmonkey said:


> Hi here is my errors to read FSC code. Did i missed any step?


Are you using E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC => Check FSC Status?


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you using E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC => Check FSC Status?


Yes. You are right. I tested with engine on and off. Both have errors


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wearenotmonkey said:


> Yes. You are right. I tested with engine on and off. Both have errors


Give me TeamViewer access.


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Give me TeamViewer access.


Hi shawn, can we arrange on Friday as I'm away from my car now. Thanks and appreciate your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wearenotmonkey said:


> Hi shawn, can we arrange on Friday as I'm away from my car now. Thanks and appreciate your help.


Sure, just shoot me a PM when you are ready.


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

He I'm ready and pmed u the teamview thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wearenotmonkey said:


> He I'm ready and pmed u the teamview thanks


I have no PM from you. Send again.


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no PM from you. Send again.


Ok sent


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no PM from you. Send again.


Hi, finally i managed to code the BMW Apps to work but still cant read my FSC. Do u think this will any issue or error to the car? Or i can just ignore it?


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

wearenotmonkey said:


> Hi, finally i managed to code the BMW Apps to work but still cant read my FSC. Do u think this will any issue or error to the car? Or i can just ignore it?


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

wearenotmonkey said:


>


But o still can't get my email, sms reply and traffic info to work. Any suggestion?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wearenotmonkey said:


> Ok sent


I still do not recive any PM from you. :dunno:



wearenotmonkey said:


> Hi, finally i managed to code the BMW Apps to work but still cant read my FSC. Do u think this will any issue or error to the car? Or i can just ignore it?


What did you do then to suddenly get 6NR working?

If 6NR is working, I would not worry too much about not being able to read FSC Status, , but still you should be able to read FSC from NBT. If you ever manage to actually send me a PM, I am happy to look at it for you.


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I still do not recive any PM from you. :dunno:
> 
> What did you do then to suddenly get 6NR working?
> 
> If 6NR is working, I would not worry too much about not being able to read FSC Status, , but still you should be able to read FSC from NBT. If you ever manage to actually send me a PM, I am happy to look at it for you.


I changed built date from 0713 to 1113 then fdl code


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I still do not recive any PM from you. :dunno:
> 
> What did you do then to suddenly get 6NR working?
> 
> If 6NR is working, I would not worry too much about not being able to read FSC Status, , but still you should be able to read FSC from NBT. If you ever manage to actually send me a PM, I am happy to look at it for you.


Can send you an email ok?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wearenotmonkey said:


> I changed built date from 0713 to 1113 then fdl code


That wasn't it.

1) FA Build Date only affects VO Coding, not FDL Coding.

2) There are no 6NR Coding differences between 0713 and 1113.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wearenotmonkey said:


> Can send you an email ok?


I just sent you a PM. You can reply to it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> I just sent you a PM. You can reply to it.


That worked. Imagine that... 

And Check FSC Status worked for Address 0x63. Imagine that...


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> That worked. Imagine that...
> 
> And Check FSC Status worked for Address 0x63. Imagine that...


Thanks for your help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wearenotmonkey said:


> Thanks for your help?


:thumbup:


----------



## sabingli (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello,
I am new here, i have bought an F11 with nbt and S6AE,S6AK,S6AN,S6AP,S6NR, but from some reason i don't have any option available on my display. I have done a scan to my car and i have found the fallowing errors: 
801410 CON:no current coding data stored
801411 CON:control unit is not encoded for the vehicle

I do have an enet cable and esys software witch i use for coding, but this is out of my knowledge and i would appreciate some help from you guys.
Thank you very much


----------

